# 5.1 Soundsystem für TV (wireless)



## noxXx (30. Dezember 2011)

*5.1 Soundsystem für TV (wireless)*

Hey Leute,

ich suche ein 5.1 Soundsystem für möglichst nicht mehr als 500€ (aller oberste Grenze), kann aber auch gerne günstiger sein. Es soll, wie im Titel schon gesagt, an ein TV-Gerät angeschlossen werden (LG 55LD650).

Es muss auch kein "gutes" System sein, der Sound sollte halt Mehrkanal sein und schlechter als die Boxen von einem LCD-TV sollte er auch nicht sein (was wohl recht unwahrscheinlich ist).
Der TV wird nur zum normalen Fernsehschauen genutzt, wir haben kein PayTV. Ab und zu wird über den PC eine Blu-Ray wiedergegeben (angeschlossen über HDMI), dafür wäre der Mehrkanalsound halt nett. Da das aber nicht allzu oft der Fall ist, reicht ein günstiges Soundsystem, so 200-300€ wären mir da schon lieber.

Ich hab mich schonmal ein wenig schlau gemacht und folgendes Gefunden:

Samsung HT-D555 5.1 Heimkino System 319€:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128
Samsung SWA-5000 Wireless-RearModule 105€ (Receiver für Rear-Boxen):
Samsung SWA-5000 Wireless-RearModul zu Rear-Speakern: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Zusammen wären das halt schon 430€, was schon recht happig ist, wenn das System nicht so oft genutzt wird (bzw. nicht so oft zur vollen Geltung kommt, es sei denn Tagesschau gibts auch in 5.1).

Dann hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen:
An welchen Anschluss wird das System am TV angeschlossen (Anschluesse des TVs als Foto im Anhang)? Optical Digital Audio Out, oder anders? Wie funktioniert dieser Anschluss, er sieht recht "seltsam" aus (hab ihn noch nie gebraucht)?
Und ganz wichtig: Könnt ihr günstigere Alternativen mit kabellosen Rear-Boxen empfehlen?

Danke für alle Antworten!

MFG noxXx


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Soundsystem für TV (wireless)*

Generell als Anschluß würde sich HDMI ( ARC = Audio Return Channel ), Optical Out oder Analog per Scart to Cinch Adapter anbieten. So dolle ist das Ding nicht und böte auch nur Dolby Digital, Dolby Pro Logic II, DTS ohne die HD Formate für Blu Ray. Vielleicht mal beim lokalen Hifi Dealer schauen ob er nicht ein passendes Kit aus Receiver + 5.1 Soundsystem hat. Rear Boxen ohne Kabel ist wohl etwas schwieriger bei dem Preis


----------



## noxXx (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Soundsystem für TV (wireless)*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So dolle ist das Ding nicht und böte auch nur Dolby Digital, Dolby Pro Logic II, DTS ohne die HD Formate für Blu Ray.



Bezieht sich das auf das Samsung HT-D555? Das einzige was ich halt gern hätte wäre Mehrkanalsound (5.1), die Qualität kann ja im Prinzip nur besser werden im Vergleich zu den TV-Boxen (die ich ok finde, aber ich hab ja noch nichts anderes gehört).

Ich finde es einfach richtig ätzend, dass nirgendwo klar und deutlich steht, welche Anschlüsse Anlage XY hat, zumindest sind Amazon und einige andere Onlinehändler in der Richtung nicht sehr informativ, finde ich.

EDIT: Geizhals sagt dazu auch nichts außer "Audio Anschlüsse: keine Angabe"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Soundsystem für TV (wireless)*

Da hilft nur Samsung und dort das Handbuch laden. Die Anschlußmöglichkeiten waren eigendlich allgemein gesehen, aber HDMI ARC wird dort erwähnt. Gut wenn man 5.1 quasi nicht kennt ist alles besser, nur die TV Speaker sind ja sowas von dünn im Klangspektrum das keine Freude aufkommt. Darum empfahl ich ja mal den Händler um zu sehen was möglich ist in dem Preisrahmen, Media und Co bieten teilweise solche 5.1 Receiver incl. Boxen in dem Bereich an was eher noch besser klingt wie die Samsunglösung


----------



## noxXx (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Soundsystem für TV (wireless)*

Danke @ Dr Baketerius für deine Hilfe 

Gibts denn etwas worauf man achten muss? Muss der Fernseher dieses HDMI ARC unterstützen (wie finde ich das raus, ob der das kann, hab den LG55LD650)? Und wenn man bei Saturn/Mediamarkt was kauft, sollte man ja auch am besten schon wissen, was man will, mit den Verkäufern hab ich so gut wie nur schlechte Erfahrung.
Und der örtliche TV-Händler wird wahrscheinlich nicht der günstigste sein.

Aber so oder so wäre es gut, zu wissen, auf was man achten muss (v.a. was die Boxen / der TV unterstützen muss), damit das auch funktioniert. Weißt du (oder wer anders), auf was man da so unbedingt achten muss?
Ich suche ja auch nur eine funktionierende Einsteigerlösung, wo nicht im ganzen Wohnzimmer kabel rumfliegen 

MFG noxXx


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Soundsystem für TV (wireless)*

Ob das jetzt direkt am TV nötig ist kann ich leider nicht sagen, da dürfte vielleicht Google helfen aber der Receiver sollte es wohl können müssen. Media und Co sind ja nur mal für einen Vergleich bzw Hörprobe gedacht, ohne was gehört zu haben würde ich niemals kaufen. Jede rhat ein eigenes Hörvermögen und Gewohnheiten die man nicht messen kann. Ich würde ja eine Kabellösung eher vorziehen, da manche Systeme ein Grundrauschen haben bei Kabellos ( Eigenversuch ). Klar du suchst eine Einsteigerlösung, nur kennt keiner deinen wirklichen Anspruch und niemand möchte irgendwas empfehlen was er selbst nicht kaufen würde ( meine Ansicht ). Ob dein Händler unbedingt teurer wäre kann man so nicht sagen, ev. gibt es eine 2. Hand Lösung


----------

